# Kaspersky-Fehlalarm  bei Google-Ads [Update]



## Newsfeed (26 Januar 2010)

Der russische Virenwächter und G-Data melden derzeit beim Aufruf von Web-Seiten häufig einen angeblichen Schädling namens Trojan.js.redirector.ar

Weiterlesen...


----------

